# looking to print neck labels only



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm looking for a screenprinting company to print neck labels only. Preferably someone who also carry American Apparel blanks. I've been quoted $3/pc for waterbased on 150pcs in assorted colors and sizes, which I feel is a bit on the high side. Appreciate any leads. Thanks!


----------



## detroittshirts (Dec 5, 2012)

Im am also looking for t shirts that have no 
Tag in the neck area.
Anyone know of any companys near Detroit Michigan.
It can take a lot of time to take the tag out of the neck area.

Thanks 
313.826.4327
Rick


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

detroittshirts said:


> Im am also looking for t shirts that have no
> Tag in the neck area.
> Anyone know of any companys near Detroit Michigan.
> It can take a lot of time to take the tag out of the neck area.


Check out broderbros.com in Plymouth. They'll have several models with tear away tags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ai file said:


> i'm looking for a screenprinting company to print neck labels only. Preferably someone who also carry American Apparel blanks. I've been quoted $3/pc for waterbased on 150pcs in assorted colors and sizes, which I feel is a bit on the high side. Appreciate any leads. Thanks!


Who's doing the rest of your printing? You'll get the best deal having one company do both.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

splathead said:


> Who's doing the rest of your printing? You'll get the best deal having one company do both.


hey joe, i'm doing dtg. Some i've found don't go inside the neck, but on the back of the shirt. 

I read in another thread that you do transfers for neck labels. Are you still doing that?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ai file said:


> I read in another thread that you do transfers for neck labels. Are you still doing that?


Yes, unless we have a large single run where we'll screen print, most of our tags are done with plastisol transfers.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

splathead said:


> Yes, unless we have a large single run where we'll screen print, most of our tags are done with plastisol transfers.


great, i'm interested to find out more - i'll pm you some details


----------

